# Caravanas Sangar, Cartagena.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We went Caravanas Sangar yesterday to have our faulty reversing camera looked at and got sorted out. The technical chap made great efforts to repair our old one but in the end could not find the fault. So we agreed to have new system fitted at a cost of 415 euros.

The new system is wireless. I was a bit doubtful about wireless systems having read that they are not as good as hardwired systems. Having driven for a hour last night this system seems as good as my old one in day light and far better in the dark, so I am very pleased. The new one is made by Inovtech.

Caravanas Sangar are in a modern building on the edge of Cartagena, they have plenty of workshop space and a reasonable selection of spares and accessories. They also sell vans and do body repairs. The staff are pleasant and very helpful. There is a Dutch chap there called Henk who speaks English and German which makes communication easy.

Here is their web site. http://www.caravanassangar.es/

Co-ordinates: N 37 degrees, 39 minutes, 34.0 seconds, W 0 degrees, 54 minutes, 14.0 seconds.

They have also quoted me for an additional solar panel and the price seems fair so we may be going back. It's good to know there is a dependable place in this area.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Alan,
just noticed you were around Cartagena this morning, are you heading North or South?
Marion and Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Mike. We are at Alhama de Murcia for a week with my brother. He bought Polaris apartments at Condado, which now looks like they may turn out to be a good investment what with the theme park.

We will be there for a week and at some point will probably be going back to Sangar to have another Solar Panel fitted and may be going north again to meet friends at Vinaros for Christmas. If we are along your way we will send you a PM before hand. Cheers, Alan.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Okey dokey have a nice time
Best Wishes
Maion and Mike


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Old post I know but very useful. We are travelling with a friend who has a gas regulator gone faulty and are near Cartegena...we will go there tomorrow.

Again shows the usefulness of MHF

Thanks


----------



## peterrance1940 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dont buy a midland silver screen l got one from sangarcaravans only lasted 6 months external coating disintergrated. Could not get a refund or replacement


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip...I've bought some Midland brand accessories before and been disappointed.

Just an update on Sangar in Murcia. My pal went there and the staff were very helpful, although weren't able to fix it as they didn't have a new Truma Gas Regulator in stock. They did organise a liaison for him in La Manga the day after where he met the Alde Engineer who identified the problem as a blockage in his pipes. They fitted a gas filter in line after cleaning residue from his system. He's all up and running now.

Turns out that they recommend use of these filters if using lots of Autogas for cooking and heating. Something I didn't know but certainly cheaper than a new Regulator...food for thought!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

WE did have a special thread on "Continental repairers etc" done last year I think. Tried once to find it but no joy. Anyone else tried??

Edit: here we are
USEFUL MOTORHOME TRADERS ABROAD

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-142618-.html

can those mentioned on this thread be put on there??


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

TheFlups said:


> . They fitted a gas filter in line after cleaning residue from his system. He's all up and running now.
> 
> Turns out that they recommend use of these filters if using lots of Autogas for cooking and heating. Something I didn't know but certainly cheaper than a new Regulator...food for thought!


Where could I get one of these in the Uk. A link would very helpful please.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Rusty.....try these

Gas Filters

http://www.cnfoutdoors.co.uk/truma-gas-filter?gclid=CPi7gI_AxcICFWjItAodDQUAFw

http://www.gasit.co.uk/index.php?_a=product&product_id=342


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Hi there TheFlups. Ray rang me this afternoon regarding the problem with their regulator and told me about the filters.
I said to him that hopefully we should not get that problem as we fitted the stainless steel pipes with our refillable cylinders. We removed the set up from our last motorhome after nearly four years use and had rarely used hook ups anywhere.
I will have a look at how the filters fit when Ray and Julie come in a couple of weeks but I do not think I have as much room in our gas locker as they have in their Cathago.

Bernie T


----------

